
Show HN: Ticker – a simple clock for the Atom status bar - rpirritano
https://atom.io/packages/ticker-clock
======
rpirritano
Built this Atom package as part of my Software Developer Track with Bloc. This
was an exercise to get my foot in the door with developing and contributing to
open source software. There are some todos that I plan on working on to create
some customization for the user.

